# Sims 3 Patches



## Junky90 (8. April 2011)

Kann mir bitte mal einer helfen ?
Ich möchte Sims 3 auf den aktuellsten Stand updaten.
Aber ich blick da einfach nich durch !
Kann mir bitte einer die richtige Reihenfolge von Anfang an posten ?
Ich wär euch sehr dankbar !


----------



## robbe (8. April 2011)

Lad dir einfach den hier runter: Die Sims 3: Patch 1.18.90 [Patches] | 4players.de (PC, XBox, 360, Playstation2, Playstation3, GameCube, Wii, PSP, Nintdendo DS)

Der enthält alle bisher erschienen Patches.


----------



## Junky90 (8. April 2011)

Und das is der gesamte Patch ?
weil da gibts ja auch 1.27 und so


----------



## Junky90 (8. April 2011)

ok ich denke jetz hab ich es verstanden


----------



## robbe (8. April 2011)

Ok, ich muss ehrlich zugeben das mich das jetzt ein bisschen verwirrt. Der 1.27 ist schon Uralt, aber ich verstehe nicht wieso der aktuelle 1.18.90 eine niedrigere Versionsnummer hat.

Edit: hab grad mal Sims 3 angeschmissen, es scheint sogar noch eine neuere Verison zu geben. Der Updater sagt mir, das die aktuellste Version jetzt 1.19.44 ist.


----------



## Festplatte (24. April 2011)

Naja, es gab ja sowieso seit Ewigkeiten kein Update mehr! EA, bitte macht Updates!!!


----------



## refraiser (25. April 2011)

Falsches Forum.


----------

